# How would you protect yourself if a mob comes to protest at your home



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timot...nd-torches-outside-trump-donors-home-n2551467

Libtard fools at MSNBC advocated for mobs of liberals "protesting" ala pitchforks and torches at homes of Trump Supporters.

While many of us are off the radar, there is a possibility that many of us have done or said things publicly that incites these mentally ill libtards. "A comment at your children's school function, overheard by a militant libtard educator"..."At a Boy Scout or Girl Scout event where you were asked to discuss Gun Safety and some libtard parent gets "triggered" and tells his Soyboy Friends"..."An acquaintance of a family member sees a Trump bumper sticker on your vehicle or a MAGA hat on the dash and decides to make a statement"...

Sounds crazy but we are in some crazy times.

So what do you do if a small mob of fools show up and try some nonsense?

Many of us way out in the country probably never would have to deal with this, but I'd like to hear what some of you would do. But if something like this happens to me at Slippy Lodge, I'd probably treat it much different than if I were in a neighborhood in Suburbia...

You?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I don't have to worry about it. I don't talk politics, religion, etc. If I don't piss 'em off, they won't show up at my door.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We are rural, on a fairly narrow dirt road. Property is fully fenced and gated, with the two gates fronting the road locked shut whether we are home or not. House sits 150 feet back from the road.

So, if they were protesting out on the road, I would call the sheriff and let the deputies handle them blocking the road.
If any actually climbed over and got on the property I would hold them at gun point until deputies arrived. Laying face down on the ground, and if there’s a fire ant mound nearby, sucks to be them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

(Slippy pulls out his notebook entitled "Things to Do" and begins to write; GET MORE FIRE-ANT MOUNDS! :vs_lol


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

AR-10, 870 Marine or Tac-14. Would depend on my current location on the property as what's easily at hand besides the CCW I'd have on. If they stay on the road and don't trespass then nothing.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

#1 I'd be impressed as hell that I matter enough to be worthy of a mass protest at my house. I should be getting some kind of media deal
#2 If it was winter time out comes the super soaker or garden hose. If its summer time I'm going to set up a lawn chair in the shade run an extension cord for a box fan and crack a cold beer while they sit there sweating. Either way, after I got tired of it and if the neighbors hadn't called already I would get the law on the way to run em off.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We are rural, on a fairly narrow dirt road. Property is fully fenced and gated, with the two gates fronting the road locked shut whether we are home or not. House sits 150 feet back from the road.
> 
> So, if they were protesting out on the road, I would call the sheriff and let the deputies handle them blocking the road.
> If any actually climbed over and got on the property I would hold them at gun point until deputies arrived. Laying face down on the ground, and if there's a fire ant mound nearby, sucks to be them.


Do you kick or throw a rock at the mound?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dress up join them. and destroy from the inside. Disappear in the crowd .


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

If protesters show up, invite anti-protesters. A bunch of people wearing MAGA hats would drive the libtards mad.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

A pretty vague question gets a pretty vague answer.

In no particular order: Call the police; Move family to a safe room; Keep a gun handy just in case; Watch the situation without revealing myself.
*Don't reward them!* The last thing needed is to inflame the situation so it goes on for a few days.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would get my lawn chair out, my cooler full of ice and beer, lean my AR up against the cooler, and me and my 1911 will just set and have a beer or two. They can stand in the street all they want and bake in the sun, the police will move them along from there, they decide to move on my property? Well then, they will deal with me and Mr.1911.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

jimcosta said:


> A pretty vague question gets a pretty vague answer.
> 
> In no particular order: Call the police; Move family to a safe room; Keep a gun handy just in case; Watch the situation without revealing yourself.
> *Don't reward them!* The last thing you need is to inflame the situation so it goes on for a few days.


Yeah, I get it. But, I would have to f--- with em. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Make note take close combat knife course from local expert you will remain unnamed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Call the cops. If nothing else, they'll be hauled off for disturbing the peace.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timot...nd-torches-outside-trump-donors-home-n2551467
> 
> Libtard fools at MSNBC advocated for mobs of liberals "protesting" ala pitchforks and torches at homes of Trump Supporters.
> 
> ...


How does that old song go? " bang bang bang bang bang, ratatattatattatatat, bang bang bang bang, kaboom kaboom, kaboom, bang bang bang bang bang bang bang,...&#8230;."


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

After reading everyone else's replies, I think I may have misunderstood the situation. I don't know. I still like my answer. :devil:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Think I might peel my clothes off and parade around nekkid. If that don't scare them off, call the cops.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I would suggest people install a high pressure hose system kind of like a fire hose. Works on soccer hooligans who are way tougher than Liberals 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Move family to back room with solid walls

grab 2 30 rounds clips with my rifle and stick pistol in back pocket - stand in a covered position where I can watch

I would of course call police

if needed I would shot the loudest person that seems to be the leader and continue killing the "leader" (the person that sticks their head up) as needed until they run away

any person lighting a Molotov cocktail would be shot instantly
throwing anything dangerous will get them shot
continuing to approach on the property after told to leave will get them shot

they can stand on the street or sidewalk and yell until the cops take them away..... however if I feel my family is threaten by actions (no words) I am going to take care of the problem


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I would get my lawn chair out, my cooler full of ice and beer, lean my AR up against the cooler, and me and my 1911 will just set and have a beer or two. They can stand in the street all they want and bake in the sun, the police will move them along from there, they decide to move on my property? Well then, they will deal with me and Mr.1911.


I like this also..but do not want to be exposed to them shooting me first


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Could call the neighbor and have him bring the liquid manure truck down. Those things leak all over the place. Hopefully he doesn't panic and accidentally bump the PTO switch.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

My immediate neighbors are just like me I find a lot of comfort knowing that we'll band together no matter what!

Hang a bunch of fake claymore mines around the exterior assuming these goons can read they might not mess with coming too close! Set
off a tannerite surprise outside to enhance the claymore effect in their head.
I don't have any dogs but have several beware of dogs signs outside and several motion detection barking dog alarms inside that sound like 
pissed off German Shepards. Detection is outside and it works well. They mess around too close I have other means to take care of the threat!

Hang a bunch of Slippy pikes outside!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

It can happen, 'cause it has happened to others. It can happen to you, too!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, I know it's macho to grab for a firearm, but this is still a nation of laws. If a mob is on your property, call the law, that's what we pay taxes for.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Yeah, I know it's macho to grab for a firearm, but this is still a nation of laws. If a mob is on your property, call the law, that's what we pay taxes for.


Ever heard of the Castle Doctrine? I think that might be a law.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Ever heard of the Castle Doctrine?.....


Not every state has it. Some are 'Duty to Retreat'.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Officer I have no idea how THEY let my dog out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/Salt-Supply-...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01DBR53FU


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Not every state has it. Some are 'Duty to Retreat'.


Florida several years ago expanded castle doctrine from your own property, to anywhere you are legally permitted to carry a firearm.
Such as the ATM in town. 
The liberals immediately labeled it the "stand your ground law" and predicted there would be blood running in the streets. They were wrong, as usual.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ........The liberals immediately labeled it the "stand your ground law" and predicted there would be blood running in the streets. They were wrong, as usual.


They cried the same thing when my state went to 'shall issue'. Prior to that the local constabulary had final say over acquire and carry permits. So if the sheriff didn't like you because you dumped his cousin in high school 40 years ago, you didn't get a permit. Now, as long as you meet all the legal hurdles, the permit must be issued.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Ever heard of the Castle Doctrine? I think that might be a law.


Personally, I don't want to shoot another human being. I don't want to hurt anyone else. I don't care who they are.

There are two types of people who look forward to shooting another man. Those who have never done it and don't understand the aftermath, and those who have done it before and look forward to the next opportunity. Either way, they bother me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Personally, I don't want to shoot another human being. I don't want to hurt anyone else. I don't care who they are.
> 
> There are two types of people who look forward to shooting another man. Those who have never done it and don't understand the aftermath, and those who have done it before and look forward to the next opportunity. Either way, they bother me.


Same here. Shooting folks generates way too much paperwork..legal expenses...a need to have a pre planned bug out location in case the alleged perp aint a straight white adult male Christian etc. The Black Panthers still have a dead or alive reward out for poor old Officer Wilson up in Missouri. Hope he took my good advice and moved to Nocona, TX.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have several 20# fire extinguishers, when one of them puffs their vape pen I will shout fire and hose them down if the cops haven't cleared them out already.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I would fix myself a Peanut butter and ketchup sandwich, drink two beers and a glass of milk. Then I would walk up to the leader and throw up all over him/her


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> They cried the same thing when my state went to 'shall issue'. Prior to that the local constabulary had final say over acquire and carry permits. So if the sheriff didn't like you because you dumped his cousin in high school 40 years ago, you didn't get a permit. Now, as long as you meet all the legal hurdles, the permit must be issued.


Florida was the first state with Shall Issue, thanks to Marion Hammer of the NRA, back in 1989.
Castle Doctrine was gradually changed from your house itself, to your property outside your house, and finally everywhere you are legally allowed to carry. No "duty to retreat."
The NRA got all that for us, that's why I support them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Personally, I don't want to shoot another human being. I don't want to hurt anyone else. I don't care who they are.
> 
> There are two types of people who look forward to shooting another man. Those who have never done it and don't understand the aftermath, and those who have done it before and look forward to the next opportunity. Either way, they bother me.


Amen!
In the 1980's I struggled my part in the war and did a personal Bible search to see what God had to say about killing and warfare.
That, plus time, plus some counselling, enabled me to find peace.

That said, I know also that God is OK with self defense, and I will defend myself and my family, if it comes to that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I was hoping for a poll on this topic.
I was going to pick "belt fed".

:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

If they were trespassing and appeared to be violent, I'd have my wife call the police and say she was fearful for her life, I'd either let the dogs loose or I'd introduce them to the devastation a Mossberg 590M loaded with twenty rounds of #4 buck can wreak on a group of people.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Amen!
> In the 1980's I struggled my part in the war and did a personal Bible search to see what God had to say about killing and warfare.
> That, plus time, plus some counselling, enabled me to find peace.
> 
> That said, I know also that God is OK with self defense, and I will defend myself and my family, if it comes to that.


Pretty much my stance really, all kidding aside. The police will deal with em in the street, if it's me and mine, then that's another matter. Their right to protest ends at my yard and I will insure they know the price that will be paid should they make the mistake of trespass.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> I have several 20# fire extinguishers, when one of them puffs their vape pen I will shout fire and hose them down if the cops haven't cleared them out already.


A guy I used to work with managed to take a knife away from a crazy guy by blasting him with a dry powder fire extinguisher. Very effecrtive tool.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> A guy I used to work with managed to take a knife away from a crazy guy by blasting him with a dry powder fire extinguisher. Very effecrtive tool.


Both the powder AND the can are useful tools.


----------



## Robert the Texan (Dec 16, 2016)

Some of these replies really have left me wondering.. If I had a mob of people in my front yard on my property, I'd call the cops. I would do that also or anyone protesting at the home of my older neighbor. I wouldn't engage them verbally because that's playing into their hands and I personally believe they are mostly beyond fixing, even if it is The Truth. I wouldn't engage them physically unless they were a threat to my family or my property. Texas has some pretty solid laws surrounding home and property defense, but the ultimate solution is for the cops to show up and make them leave. By that time I will have photos of most if not all of their faces, license plates, make/model of cars, (mostly Prius's). And would use that to gather my own intel on them. In my mind grabbing a gun and walking around with it or whatever the case is, will only escalate and I would prefer they do that.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Slippy said:


> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timot...nd-torches-outside-trump-donors-home-n2551467
> 
> Libtard fools at MSNBC advocated for mobs of liberals "protesting" ala pitchforks and torches at homes of Trump Supporters.
> 
> ...


I intend to get a 12 gauge riot gun, and about 100 rounds of 00 Buck, and a video camera of some sort. Because 2 dozen people showing up at my house will require hard measures.
That constitutes a riot in the legal sense, and what better way to take care of that, than with a riot gun. I am too old and fed up to let punks rule my world.

Crowds were used in the Russian and Chinese Communist revolutions, to terrify and kill any opposition. The Antifa clowns must think that conservatives do not read and learn from history. Because they sure don't, and it is always foolhardy to join a crowd who is bent on mayhem. You might get killed.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I found the perfect solution, pepper spray grenades.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Made my contingency plan when this was uttered. You should have as well.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I was hoping for a poll on this topic.
> I was going to pick "belt fed".
> 
> :tango_face_wink:


Have that covered.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, for me, I own the road they would be on, that would be trespassing, police involved.
The road is marked private, no trespassing allowed.
Now if there were no police available, the first hostile act such as moving off the road towards the house, 
intending to throw a Molotov cocktail at the house or anything else would bring severe negative reaction to the perpetrators.
I have much more effective weapons to use than a shotgun for crowds of rioters. I had been in the 1965 Watts riots.
Have 12 Ga. riot guns also if needed.
I really don't have to worry much, I am rural and in the woods.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Made my contingency plan when this was uttered. You should have as well.


I'm not in the suburbs but the "Dark Heart Part of Me" almost wishes that thugs and punks like this come try and "burn that shit down" at Slippy Lodge! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah, I have to watch closely, "The dark heart part of me".


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Made my contingency plan when this was uttered. You should have as well.


My contingency plan was started when I left Compton in 1965 and headed back to home in the Northeast.
That plan has evolved since to include natural disasters and severe weather conditions.
The key is, FIREPOWER!

Such class of people were the motivation of me moving rural, no stores here to rob or loot around here, no jiving the people either.
One idiot from that class of people robbed the only liquor store in the area on the main highway,could go only East or West on it.
Was stopped crossing the town line at a road block set up, did 10 years for armed robbery after recovery from gunshot wounds.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Heh heh heh... patent pending.. I got a little surprise called "get off my lawn" that'll have them gagging and crying for days.


----------

